# My Latest Custom Order (K)



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

A friend is expecting her first GC in May. 
She asked me to knit 4 sets for him and left the colour and pattern choice to me :wink: 
They are all knitted in DK.
There wasn't a hat pattern for the green set - I made one up.
I changed the style of the brown/cream set too! lol

These are all sized 0-3 months.
The pattern numbers are above each photo


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

such a lucky little boy! lovely


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

How adorableL but where are the pics of the green & brown?


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm still trying to upload them lol
They've decided they want to be upside down!!

All done :thumbup: :-D


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

Welcome to MY world! :-D


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

Congrats! These are wonderful!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

I got there eventually :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Thank you for the compliment


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

Really nice work!! Love the brown set--very boyish!!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you so much. 
If you look at the printed pattern for the brown set it is really for a girl. I omitted the eyelet pattern for the top part of the cardi and used the brown/cream colours to make it more boyish xx


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh my goodness. They are beautiful. You really do such amazing work. He's going to be the best dressed baby in the park!


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

Anyone know where I can find the King Cole pattern in the US?


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

They are all lovely.....My favourite is the last one......beautiful work....xxxx.... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

That will be one well dressed baby!!! Beautiful work.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

TravelKnit said:


> Anyone know where I can find the King Cole pattern in the US?


Hi Deramores have the pattern and post to US.
They have an offer on their patterns ~ buy 4 for £10 ( approx $15 US)

http://www.deramores.com/sweater-cardigans-teddy-bear-in-king-cole-big-value-dk-2768


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

redquilter said:


> Oh my goodness. They are beautiful. You really do such amazing work. He's going to be the best dressed baby in the park!


Thank you so much.
I knitted for other children in their family over the years


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

isaacsnan said:


> They are all lovely.....My favourite is the last one......beautiful work....xxxx.... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you for the lovely comment. 
I'm still not sure about the lacy pattern for a boy but it's too late now lol
That's why I went for the brown/cream combo :wink:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

rozzi80 said:


> That will be one well dressed baby!!! Beautiful work.


Thank you for your kind words xx


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

Yours needles must be red hot, they look great love them all :thumbup:


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Tracey, what a stunning collection!
Hoping to start one of Claires patterns for my latest great-niece born last month.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

lovely things. A clever knitter.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

OMG, Tracy..some more of your gorgeous work..Each set is so lovely. The patterns and the colors, and of course, your knitting are fantastic! 
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

That will be one well-dressed little boy! Beautiful work.


----------



## knittynatl. (Jan 12, 2013)

that will be one dressed little boy, and a proud mum for sure.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely sweaters!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you to everybody for your lovely comments xx


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

Those sets are absolutely smashing . Great job.


----------



## RydersMum (Feb 22, 2013)

Those are darling!!!!


----------



## bridget J (Oct 6, 2011)

They are all beautiful. If he were my little boy I wouldn't know which one to put him in first! X


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you ladies


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Your work is always wonderful. Just love the brown and cream one


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

OOH! So sweet and cute and wonderfully done! I would love to watch your friend's reaction when she sees them!!

Virginia


----------



## nananan22 (Dec 31, 2012)

These are so beautiful! They remind me of sweaters my mother in law (English) paid to have made for my son, her first grandchild 35 years ago. She commissioned someone in England to knit them. I had never seen such beautiful baby yarn or more beautiful knitting. No doubt your friend will be thrilled to receive these!


----------



## jean-k (Apr 23, 2011)

These are lovely.


----------



## jean-k (Apr 23, 2011)

These are lovely.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Beautiful missmolly. So neat and not a stitch out of place. I wish my knits would turn out so neat. 
Amazing work.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## perrie (May 22, 2011)

Wow they are fabulous. Beautiful work. I have a grandson just 3 months old. I have the wool and needles ready to go. Still a bit warm yet to knit, probably another two weeks or so. Thank you for sharing your lovely work. Regards Kris


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you for all your lovely comments.
I have knitted for the "Nan" before ~ when her 2 youngest children were babies. She rings and asks if I have any spare time to knit for her ( which I always will :wink: :wink: )

I have a couple more to make for this baby yet as I found out yesterday the Mum has been taken into hospital as her waters have broken already. She still has 10 weeks to go!
The Dr's have said they may induce the birth at the beginning of April so now she needs some prem sized cardis. Mum and baby are doing well :thumbup:


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi Missmolly,
They are all absolutely beautiful, I just went on to ebay and purchased the pattern for the first one. Your little blue set looks much better than the pattern. That will be one well dressed baby.
Cheers Helen


----------



## DianePW (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful sets!


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

Super little garments - love the shawl collar and also the cross over one. Such neat, even knitting too!


----------



## cpreston1 (Apr 23, 2011)

hi beautiful nice to see patterns for baby boys,lovely knitter


----------



## Pittsy (Jan 4, 2013)

Beautiful baby sets Missmolly. I hope Mother and baby continue to do well.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

they are beautiful. thanks for sharing


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Beautiful work. Well done.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Such beautiful work!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

You have done a marvelous job - your friend is lucky indeed to have an accomplished knitter like you!! Good job.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful work! Love them all.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

They are very nice baby sets. Lucky Baby. tweeter


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Great work the little guy will look very handsome in them.


----------



## ladydi5740 (May 29, 2012)

They are so precious. Maybe one day HIS son will wear them!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, these are just darling! Lovely work!


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Too adorable!


----------



## susan heierman (Sep 13, 2012)

So nice! He is going to be a handsome boy in all his wonderful sweaters!


----------



## babbee (Apr 6, 2012)

I have one word ,Gorgeous !! One lucky baby!! Great job,fantastic work!


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Beautiful work. Brown one is my favorite.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you all so much. I appreciate your comments and opinions.
It's funny how some of you prefer the brown/cream set and that's the set I was most unsure about lol :wink: :wink:


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Beautiful work, every one!


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful baby outfits.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

They are all so beautiful! Lucky little boy.


----------



## jean-bordergirl (Feb 24, 2013)

these are gorgeous! You do great work!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Ok...only one thing to say here...BEAUTIFUL WORK!


----------



## ALRUNA 1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Beautiful. I am sure baby will be snug and Mum and Dad will love to show him off in such lovely cardis.


----------



## efq (Oct 18, 2012)

Beautiful, so neat! I love the Green and white one. Well done.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you all so much


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Gorgeous work!


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

FANTASTIC..beautiful. Your work is perfection +.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

All four sets are so pretty. What a great knitter you are!!!


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

They are all adorable. I love knitting for babies but it breaks my heart thinking that it will be worn only a short period of time since babies grows quickly.


----------



## Carynjoyb (Nov 4, 2012)

Lucky little guy....my favorite is the brown and cream set.



missmolly said:


> A friend is expecting her first GC in May.
> She asked me to knit 4 sets for him and left the colour and pattern choice to me :wink:
> They are all knitted in DK.
> There wasn't a hat pattern for the green set - I made one up.
> ...


----------



## sarama65 (Feb 11, 2012)

ITS HANDS ARE MAGIC, SIS AHJUARES THEY ARE WONDERFUL


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Very nice job on all. He will be a very stylish lad!


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Beautiful knitting! Love your choice of colors. Lucky baby!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Deborah B. Kaplun (Mar 24, 2011)

Your work is gorgeous!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mumofkate (Oct 11, 2012)

What a very luck little chap he will be and nice and warm too.
Well done, they are all lovely. Thanks for showing them to us.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Love all your sets. They are beautifully done in GREAT patterns!


----------



## his_rascal (Nov 26, 2011)

They are all so very pretty and I love the colors!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Like some many others have mentioned. He sure will be one well dressed boy. Beautiful work.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

These are lovely!


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

They are all beautiful your friend will be so proud to gift them to her new GC


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

WOW! beautiful


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you for all of your compliments and kind words  :-D


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 29, 2012)

These are stunning


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

They are all fantastic! Couldn't pick a favorite!


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful work!!!


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

missmolly said:


> A friend is expecting her first GC in May.
> She asked me to knit 4 sets for him and left the colour and pattern choice to me :wink:
> They are all knitted in DK.
> There wasn't a hat pattern for the green set - I made one up.
> ...


Those cardis are adorable! Very nice work too


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Missmolly all of the sets are beautiful,i love the colors you have used,gorgeous work as always.


----------



## Mary Morgan (Jun 17, 2011)

As always your work in beautiful.
I look for your postings all the time I love your projects they are always beautiful


----------



## bbbg (Feb 23, 2012)

Beautiful sweaters! I'm having a mental block, here. What do you mean " knitted in DK?" They don't appear to be double knit. What am I missing?


----------



## Mary Morgan (Jun 17, 2011)

As always your work in beautiful.
I look for your postings all the time I love your projects they are always beautiful


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

How beautiful. They are a dream. I wish I could knit so perfect.


----------



## coolbreeze (Nov 29, 2011)

These are very beautiful. Thanks for sharing and happy yarning. :lol:


----------



## 86571 (Feb 16, 2013)

I guess I am missing something. I see that you have the pattern numbers posted and someone gave a site for one of the patterns. Where do I go to find info on the other three patterns?


----------



## GigglysGran (Jan 4, 2012)

Lovely work!


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

You are a wonderful friend and your knitting is lovely.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

amudaus said:


> Missmolly all of the sets are beautiful,i love the colors you have used,gorgeous work as always.


I cannot put it any better than this. Lovely lovely work. Thank you for sharing. Hannet


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

They are all wonderful, beautiful work.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

amudaus said:


> Missmolly all of the sets are beautiful,i love the colors you have used,gorgeous work as always.


 Thank you
I LOVE your new avatar ~ are these your gorgeous "fur babies"? :-D :-D


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

Such beautiful work!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

bbbg said:


> Beautiful sweaters! I'm having a mental block, here. What do you mean " knitted in DK?" They don't appear to be double knit. What am I missing?


Thank you :-D 
They are all knitted in Double Knit yarn. Your equivalent is 
light worsted
http://www.karpstyles.com/yarn_conversion.html


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Lovely work!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

CL said:


> I guess I am missing something. I see that you have the pattern numbers posted and someone gave a site for one of the patterns. Where do I go to find info on the other three patterns?


Hi if you do a google search for each individual pattern number you will get a list of sites that sell the patterns. Then you can see which post to US :-D :-D


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

I was wondering on the first sweater pattern what does BHKC 10 stand for?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

WOW! Your work is ALWAYS gorgeous. I can't pick a favorite of these sets... they are all beautiful. Lucky baby!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

whitetail said:


> I was wondering on the first sweater pattern what does BHKC 10 stand for?


Hi it's the name of the company that produces the pattern.....
BHKC ~ British Hand Knitting Company.
They have since changed their name to UKHKA ~ UK Hand Knitting Association


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you to everybody for your lovely comments ~ I appreciate them all :thumbup: :-D


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

What is the brand outran for the blue Anhwei one. I love that color.


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

kmansker said:


> What is the brand outran for the blue Anhwei one. I love that color.


I meant for the blue and white sweater. I need to proofread before sending. Sorry!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

kmansker said:


> What is the brand outran for the blue Anhwei one. I love that color.


I took a chance and guessed right with what you meant lol

Hi I used a yarn that I bought from Yarn Paradise for the blue/white set :-D


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

Each one of them is a treasure. I love them. Thanks


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

They are all so cute, your work is beautiful!!!


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful knitting!


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

absolutely beautiful work! :thumbup:


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

what beautiful work you do i love every set & your choice of colors & patterns!


----------



## basiamo (Sep 7, 2011)

Astonishing work, realy handsome boy it will be.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

You knit so beautifully. I love them all.


----------



## cwknitnut (Nov 16, 2011)

Those are beautiful! I would have a hard time choosing a favorite and I don't mind some lace on a boy. Did you make the blanket behind the outfits, too? What is that pattern - if you did?


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

CL said:


> I guess I am missing something. I see that you have the pattern numbers posted and someone gave a site for one of the patterns. Where do I go to find info on the other three patterns?


Try checking Deramores. They ship to the US


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Your work is always so beautiful!


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

missmolly said:


> A friend is expecting her first GC in May.
> She asked me to knit 4 sets for him and left the colour and pattern choice to me :wink:
> They are all knitted in DK.
> There wasn't a hat pattern for the green set - I made one up.
> ...


These are the most beautiful sets I have seen in a long time~!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Beautiful, perfect work again missmolly


----------



## bbbg (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for the clarification. Need to brush up on my international knitting abbreviations! Again, lovely work!


----------



## catlover (Mar 20, 2011)

Love them all.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely sets and what a lucky little boy!


----------



## susan1461853 (Dec 8, 2012)

Lovely work!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

They are wonderful.


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

What a great job


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

The outfits are adorable. What is in the background? It looks very nice.


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

I love them all!!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

i remember those patterns well done


----------



## missysmommy (Jun 30, 2012)

These are beautiful! Lucky baby, lucky new mom!


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

What lovely baby sweaters.


----------



## sillysylvia (Aug 8, 2011)

beautiful work, love the colors and patterns you chose I am sure she will be very pleased with these


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

So beautiful...colors, patterns, and knitting!!!


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

All your sets are adorable. Your knitting is very nice also. I love all of them.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Those sets are beautiful. A lucky little boy.


----------



## Moira Odwyer (Aug 24, 2012)

They are all so beautiful you did a fantastic job thank you for sharing


----------



## tulipano (Oct 15, 2011)

They are so beautiful. My daughter is due to have our second grandchild in late April. They chose not to know the sex of the baby, but I could make one in a neutral colour. I think I will try the blue one too


----------



## tarrouz (Mar 15, 2011)

All Adorable. Where can I find the pattern?


----------



## Grandma val (Oct 6, 2011)

They are all beautiful Tracy your work is so neat


----------



## Grandma val (Oct 6, 2011)

They are all beautiful Tracy your work is so neat


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Beautiful!
He will be very cozy.


----------



## Nanna B (Jan 26, 2013)

Beautiful work, as usual. Love them all :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

They all are very nice.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you for all of your wonderful comments. I've just come home from work and was very surprised to see all these lovely messages.

For the couple of people who asked about the shawl that these are photographed on it is from Jill's website

http://maybebaby-knitting.webs.com/shawldesigns.htm

If you scroll down the page you will find the "Lily" shawl.
Jill designs gorgeous shawl patterns that are clearly written out :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lindypops (May 17, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Thank you for all your lovely comments.
> I have knitted for the "Nan" before ~ when her 2 youngest children were babies. She rings and asks if I have any spare time to knit for her ( which I always will :wink: :wink: )
> 
> I have a couple more to make for this baby yet as I found out yesterday the Mum has been taken into hospital as her waters have broken already. She still has 10 weeks to go!
> The Dr's have said they may induce the birth at the beginning of April so now she needs some prem sized cardis. Mum and baby are doing well :thumbup:


Beautiful work as always... I adore the wrap-over cardi and hat. 
Hope everything goes well with the birth. I'm sure everyone here will keep their fingers crossed. Please post pictures of your prem sized cardis. 
My sons partners' waters broke 2 months early and she was induced a month later but ended up having a caesarian section. Baby Michael weighing in at 6lb 2oz and mother were both fine.


----------



## blodyn siwgwr (Sep 13, 2012)

HCS Crafts will ship to the USA.I'm waiting for a King Cole pattern I ordered on Sat.and I noticed they ship to the USA. Google it !


TravelKnit said:


> Anyone know where I can find the King Cole pattern in the US?


----------



## blodyn siwgwr (Sep 13, 2012)

I've just checked on their site and they have the pattern 2768 in stock,for £2-83 sterling.


blodyn siwgwr said:


> HCS Crafts will ship to the USA.I'm waiting for a King Cole pattern I ordered on Sat.and I noticed they ship to the USA. Google it !
> 
> 
> TravelKnit said:
> ...


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

All lovely! lucky lucky baby! :thumbup:


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

They are ALL beautiful!!!! Gorgeous workmanship!!!!!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

They are all beautiful!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

They are all just adorable! You are quite talented :thumbup:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you everybody xx

Yes, as soon as the prem sizes are done I will post the photos :wink:


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Wonderful work


----------



## Bundyjoy (Apr 20, 2011)

Your work is absolutely beautiful. Your friend should be very pleased with these four sets for her little baby boy. Your work is always impeccable. Kind regards, Joy


----------



## kintyre (Apr 25, 2011)

They are lovely. So neat, love the colours


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

WOW what wonderful work!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

WOW... Love the green one ... and your changes and colors on the brown are super.....


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you ladies xx
I love it when people leave the choice of colours up to me lol


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow! All your work is lovely!!!! ;0)


----------



## Evataz (Jul 27, 2012)

What a wonderful,wonderful work.
Will you eccept me as your friend. My daughter is expecting in june :lol:


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous. Great work.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Evataz said:


> What a wonderful,wonderful work.
> Will you eccept me as your friend. My daughter is expecting in june :lol:


Thank you ladies xx

I'll add you to my list of friends :lol: :lol:


----------



## robyn_knits (Oct 2, 2012)

What a lucky baby to have such beautiful woollies


----------



## A. THOMPSON (Dec 4, 2012)

:thumbup: missmolly, you are amazing!!


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Fabulous - I love them all!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful sets! Your friend is lucky that you knit those for her.


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Beautiful sets - and done so well!


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

They are all fantastic!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful work!!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

All are just adorable as usual. Beautiful knitting. Can you please tell us the name of the yarn you used for the first set? I know it's DK, but what brand, color, etc. Thanks.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

What a well dressed baby he will be!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Your choices, and your work, are excellent!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Those sweaters are beautiful..Thanks for sharing..


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

missmolly said:


> kmansker said:
> 
> 
> > What is the brand outran for the blue Anhwei one. I love that color.
> ...


Thank You!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh wow! They are beautiful!


----------



## Tofino5 (Jul 7, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

Best dressed baby in town!


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

wow are they ever beautiful knitted sweaters. sure your friend will love them.


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

All so beautiful!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Gorgeous as usual.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

very sweet!


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Great job! They came out really nice, lucky baby, good friend!


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

Beautiful work and great choice of patterns.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you all for your lovely comments.

Kimmy here is the yarn used for the first set. I also got it in peach ~ it knits up beautifully :thumbup: 
It's in the baby yarn catagory.

Here is a photo of the peach used in the crossover cardi (for a girl this time) and by coincidence here is the brown/cream cardi knitted in pink for a girl! :lol: 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-77801-1.html
I do have other patterns :lol: :lol: but you tend to knit patterns you like


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

very beautiful work, its especially nice because there are way more patterns for girls than boys and I love the colors especially the green one. Beautiful work as per usual


----------



## mamalbert (Jul 18, 2011)

These are absolutely beautiful, great job


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

love the little hats & cardigans


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Nice work, indeed.


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

All beautiful.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you all so much :-D :-D


----------



## flladyslipper (Sep 15, 2012)

These are really precious; you did a wonderful job.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Those are beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

missmolly said:


> Thank you all for your lovely comments.
> 
> Kimmy here is the yarn used for the first set. I also got it in peach ~ it knits up beautifully :thumbup:
> It's in the baby yarn catagory.
> ...


I really love this yarn but for some reason I still cannot find it. I looked on yarn paradise under baby, blue, just searched Kuka I guess they do not have it anymore.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you ladies  

I've checked the YP site and it's no longer there.
There is a web address for Kuka yarns on the label but it just takes you to FB!!!
The only thing I can suggest is contacting YP themselves and see if they can locate the yarn.
It's a pity they don't still sell it as I would love to buy more


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

I love them all. Perfection.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

All of them are great!!! :thumbup:


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

missmolly said:


> Thank you ladies
> 
> I've checked the YP site and it's no longer there.
> There is a web address for Kuka yarns on the label but it just takes you to FB!!!
> ...


I did find some on eBay.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Those are all great!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you :-D :-D


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

kmansker said:


> missmolly said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you ladies
> ...


That's good to know. I'll have to look there when I need some more

:thumbup:


----------



## rene (Jan 23, 2011)

missmolly said:


> A friend is expecting her first GC in May.
> She asked me to knit 4 sets for him and left the colour and pattern choice to me :wink:
> They are all knitted in DK.
> There wasn't a hat pattern for the green set - I made one up.
> ...


Those little outfits are adoreable, I love them.


----------



## Mrsfje (Dec 7, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Missmolly, they are outstanding. Beautiful knitting. What a lucky friend to have someone as good as you to knit for her.

I just love, love, love the cinnamon/white set too. Do you know if the pattern is available for purchase as an e-pattern? ie to download once you've paid for it. I hate waiting for weeks for patterns to arrive like with Deramores.

Also do you think that the cinnamon/white one would look good for a girl in girly colours?

Ooops! should have read the posts first, I see it was originally a girl's set. Sorry!

Wonderful work, keep it up, love to look at beautiful knitting!

Leanna x

PS Forget all my dumb questions, I've now read all the posts and see that you've offered, many times where to find patterns. Looks like I would have to wait for a pattern. I do wish more companies would offer e patterns, even if they charged a tad more. So convenient to have it straightaway because, of course, we're just sitting here with needles ready to do it straight away!!! LOL!!! L x


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you Leannab 
Your needles will be clicking non stop now that Sabai is here lol
As you say it would be ideal if all patterns were available in pdf format xx


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

An update on the baby....
the mum was allowed home for a few hours from the hospital and you've guessed....she started having contractions. She was rushed back to hospital and her baby son was born ( friday)
He only weighs 3lbs 3ozs but is now breathing for himself.  No need for him to be on the ventilator. He will be in hospital for quite a few weeks yet. 
Guess who now has a rush job to make some prem cardis as the others are way too big for him!! 
:wink: :wink:


----------



## knittynatl. (Jan 12, 2013)

Hope your little one get big and strong soon, so his mum can get him home. Can't wait to see a picture of him in his knits.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Those are all absolutely gorgeous, missmolly. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Brandie1 (Dec 28, 2012)

Beautiful work, lovely colors


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you so much xx
The baby now weighs 4lb 7ozs and is doing great xx


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

Lo'L said:


> such a lucky little boy! lovely


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

missmolly said:


> A friend is expecting her first GC in May.
> She asked me to knit 4 sets for him and left the colour and pattern choice to me :wink:
> They are all knitted in DK.
> There wasn't a hat pattern for the green set - I made one up.
> ...


Those are soooo cute.


----------



## opal143 (May 12, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

Is the first sweater difficult to knit? I cannot locate the pattern one website indicated it was discontinued so before I waste a lot of time trying to find this pattern I would like to know if it is a difficult pattern to knit.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi ~ no, it's not difficult. It's just a 4 row pattern repeat xx


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you for your lovely comments ladies :-D


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

missmolly said:


> Hi ~ no, it's not difficult. It's just a 4 row pattern repeat xx


Thank you!


----------



## BlueRose (Jul 23, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful work just perfect color and patterns choices. I would love to be able to knit as well. Thank you for sharing these


----------



## wrappedinlove (Mar 10, 2013)

Nice work. Ordinarily I wouldn't choose the green or brown for a baby but they look really good.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Those sweater sets are really special. Great choices on colors.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you everybody :wink: 
I wouldn't normally use green or brown for a baby but I think the cream and white tone it down a lot!
I just didn't want to knit them all blue or white lol


----------

